The Hackathon Handbook - Raj7k
======
elvic
[https://www.hackerearth.com/hackathon-
handbook/](https://www.hackerearth.com/hackathon-handbook/)

this one?

~~~
Raj7k
This one [https://medium.com/@raj7k/the-hackathon-
guide-127aedd4d024](https://medium.com/@raj7k/the-hackathon-
guide-127aedd4d024)

